# Рентген, КТ, УЗИ или МРТ?



## zubr (28 Янв 2009)

*В поликлинике:* направили сканировать позвоночник и голову. На прямой вопрос, что конкретно и чем, на меня посмотрели как на дурака - "УЗИ для сосудов, МРТ не только для них. Сканировать можно разные отделы позвоночника. Следующий..."

Сканироваться вынуждают странные симптомы (в сочетании с хорошими анализами)

*Симптомы:* Уже 2-3 недели наваливается ненормально сильная утомляемость и раздражительность. Иногда ощущение как во сне, беспричинное беспокойство. Возникает спазм в солнечном сплетении как когда вынужден напрягаться, а сил уже нет. Так «напрягать» может даже просмотр телевизора. Невролог, на словах, склоняется к диагнозу «невроз» -"успокоительные попей, антидепрессанты рано еще". Но в жизни все ОК и никогда депрессии не мучили, да еще в такой форме, что в метро боюсь кататься, как бы в обморок упасть (близко к этому было).

*Предыстория:* месяцев 10 подряд по утрам на тощак бегал, дома, на дорожке. Аккуратно. Начинал с 2 и закончил 8 минутами при 6.5км/ч. Любил на руках стоять, до/после пробежки. Круговые движение башкой регулярно. Начал отжиматься 10раз, подтягиваться 3раза (для меня это не предел). Как бошка «поехала», бросил все это и сейчас только хожу пешком на улице.

*Платный врач:* по рефлексотерапии (друг семьи) сказал, что бег и силовые нагрузки противопоказаны вообще, т.к. кровоснабжение нарушено и к голове, в том числе, идет мало крови. Искривление позвоночника одна из первопричин.

Сейчас постепенно лучше становится, но что/чем нужно сканировать что бы узнать  возможную физическую причину недуга? Очень не хочется облучаться (рентген,КТ) и "магнитно-резонировать" атомы (МРТ). Наиболее безопасно УЗИ, имхо.  Можно ли обойтись только им?

Муж. 30лет. Рост/вес средний. Работа сидячая.
Илья.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Рентген, КТ, УЗИ или МРТ?*

"Остеохондрозных" жалоб нет.


----------

